# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Salam Kenal dari Tanerang

## bekko

Malam om , tante .... pecinta koi.
Saya hobbies baru, Mohon ijin gabung dan menimba ilmu dari sesepuh semua.
Terima Kasih.

----------


## Movenpick7

Tangerang maksudnya om?
Welcome to kois, saya dari gading serpong  ::

----------


## LDJ

salam kenal selamat bergabung om bekko

----------


## abiserpong

Salam Kenal om...

----------


## ipaul888

salam kenal om, welcome to kois

----------

